
MostPeople Newsletter – For people who don’t take kindly to the status-quo - EN1
http://www.mostpeople.co
======
EN1
Hey Everyone! Happy 4th of July! I wanted to share with everyone a new project
I am working on. It's a newsletter which curates 10 articles every week of
things you might not be exposed to generally(more info on sign up page). This
could be programming related to may other things. Any support would be great
so please sign up by going to the link bellow. Any opinions/suggestions from
this community would also be great. Thank you and Happy holidays!

[http://www.mostpeople.co](http://www.mostpeople.co)

